# Z, cinder, anery C



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

does anyone know what the (semi)official genotype for aneryC is? I'm overhauling my morph guide, and putting in genotypes, and re-arranging things a little.
I'm guessing its zzzz but i dont know for sure


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'm not going there on this one... i would imagine ur right, but i'd check with the yanks mate.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

have we finally stumped you nige????!!!!!!
i'm off to see the americans!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

not 100%, but i wouldnt like to risk giving you false info mate... lol, better to admit it than look a plonker later


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> not 100%, but i wouldnt like to risk giving you false info mate... lol, better to admit it than *look a plonker later*


a bit like i'd do! lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

you only look like a plonker if you think you know it all and dont ask.. thats kinda how i look at it.. coz if you get it wrong then you look silly, so asking is ok


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

phewww thats ok then! i really havent much of a clue on the newer stuff, and i'm not ashamed to admit it! :lol2:


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

It would seem that the 'Z Morph' is the most popular at the moment but more & more of the top breeders & thinkers in the US are going with 'Cinder' because (a) it suits the colour/pattern & (b) when searching forums etc the 'Z' won't show up so it looks like the 'Cinder' will eventually be the adopted name for it... Hope this helps.....


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

makes sense mate, nice one


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

bribrian said:


> It would seem that the 'Z Morph' is the most popular at the moment but more & more of the top breeders & thinkers in the US are going with 'Cinder' because (a) it suits the colour/pattern & (b) when searching forums etc the 'Z' won't show up so it looks like the 'Cinder' will eventually be the adopted name for it... Hope this helps.....


cheers brian, i've already started to notice this happen. the main bit though is when writing down the genotype, eg. a charcoal would be written as anaana

i've had a bit of feedback from the americans, and at the moment there doesn't seem to be an official genotype designation yet.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well we're all f****d then aint we lol


----------

